# MagPul MOE



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking to change out the factory stocks on my AR with a MagPul stock set. I've seen the MagPul stocks around and mostly at the range and yet I've never owned a set. Long story short, I ordered them and should be seeing them in 3-5 days. 

I absolutely love MagPul magazines, and one is included with the stock set. Nice! I'm going to put my faith in the notion that they take the same care in manufacturing stocks as they do manufacturing magazines. Hope!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Let us know!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I run with a MagPul stock, and I love it. Very high quality.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Magpul is a TOP NOTCH COMPANY! Travis Haley was one of the founders of Magpul and BCM. He is a former Force Recon/Marsoc Marine and is a true operator and businessman. He now has Haley Strategic. I have plenty of gear that comes from those companies and they all treat me well and I would use ANY of them in a combat situation!! If you ordered Magpul furniture, you will be happy with it IMO!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a couple fitted with MAGPUL I like there front hand guards for basic use they hold up and are a simple low cost system that works.
The Mags speak for them self. MAGPUL is a stand up company they stood with us when the anti gun attacks came to CO. They kleft town.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Let us know!


I will do that, I'm really kind of excited about it. Been off and on with the idea for a while and finally decided to take the plunge.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mist post pics!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why a MAGPUL front hand guard ?
Simple MAPUL has found ways to make products affordable and function well. While not a free float hand guard it also does not cost 200-300 dollars. I really question the need for free float.
For Carbine and mid-length the MAGPUL can be had for 28-32 dollars at your door or local gun store. Once installed it is a much tighter fit than the standard Colt type guard. The shape is much easier to hold also. Using the low cost MAGPUL rail section you can mount just about any combination of tools to it with ease. By using their rail section no unwanted rails to deal with. Another advantage The MAGPUL GEN 3 fits both DI and Gas piston. If you are unhappy with standard issue colt style hand guards this is the lowest cost and best mod you can do to your AR.


----------

